
When Overnight News Came in the Back of Six-Wheeled 100MPH Citroën CXs - ljf
https://petrolicious.com/articles/vintage-friday-when-overnight-news-came-in-the-back-of-six-wheeled-100mph-citroen-cxs
======
ljf
Linked in the comments the other day from the post 'n-wheeled cars' \- I loved
this post and the idea that pre-internet - news was distributed around europe
at breakneck (illegal?) speeds to get it as swiftly as possible from the
printers to other countries hundreds of miles away.

